# Entry-Level Road Bike: Trek vs. Jamis vs. Others?



## pierretong (Apr 7, 2015)

Well last time I was on this forum, I was questioning whether I should sell my Specialized Sirrus for a road bike or not - well I decided I'm just going to get a road bike in addition to it  That being said - I've visited 2 LBS's in the area, one sells steel bikes (brands they sell: Jamis, Bianchi, All-City, Public, Surly, Cinelli and Soma) and recommended the Jamis Quest Sport and another sells Trek bikes and they recommended the Trek 1.1, Trek 1.2 or the Trek Madone 2.1. I test rode the Jamis Quest and the Trek 1.2/Madone 2.1 and they all honestly felt the same to me - I was comfortable with each of them. Is there one that you would pick over the other? What else should I be considering when deciding?


----------



## bepperb (Apr 14, 2015)

One is a steel bike with 25mm tires and the other a racing bike with 18mm tires (the Madone at least).

So how far are you riding and how fast are you going? I mean, why get a second bike? To go faster during workouts or to stay comfortable longer?

If I had a hybrid already I'd probably lean towards one of the Treks, might as well go racy as possible since you already have a comfortable road bike in the spesh. Keep in mind I have a steel road bike and I think the comfort/dampening is way over rated. The difference in tire size, though, will be obvious early and often.


----------



## pierretong (Apr 7, 2015)

I mentioned the Madone because it was on sale (my budget is $1000). I've been riding anywhere between 8-16 miles on the Sirrus depending on the day and where I'm going. I've been averaging around 12-13 mph on the Sirrus. I think I will eventually sell the Sirrus but am just curious right now if a road bike is really what I want (and I think it's a combination, to go faster during workouts and to stay more comfortable on those longer rides).


----------



## bepperb (Apr 14, 2015)

If it would be used for non-racing I would get the Alpha over the Madone. It's more durable both in the wheelset and the tires. I'd make sure I could fit 32's or at least 28's on it before anything, though.

The two benefits to a road bike over a hybrid are additional hand positions (though they take time to gain comfort with) and a little bit of speed due to lighter weight, less rolling resistance tires, more aero riding position. I'm not sure at 8-16 miles you really need the additional hand positions. My commute is 10~12 miles each way and if I take my road bike I don't hit the drops often if at all. If I take a Trek mountain bike shod with 1.5in slicks I'm just as comfortable but as I'm sure you expect probably 2mph slower.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

All the bikes you're looking at are good. If you have tried more than one that feels comfortable, honestly, you might just as well choose on the basis of which one looks best to you, or which shop you like better.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

If you like the geometry on the Madone 2.1, it looks like a good deal, because it looks like it comes with Shimano 105 components. And after fit/comfort, material of frame and components are other things you should look at. Unless you buy used, you probably want be able to get a carbon frame bike for ~$1000, so components are probably going to be the biggest thing to look at. Shimano 105 for that price are a good deal. 

I'd test ride a few other brands just to make sure, as there are a lot of bike shops of Falls of Neuse Rd, near you. 

Good Luck.

GH


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

Did you ever decide on what you were going to get?

New/Used? Brand/Model? Pics?

GH


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm going to catch hot air for this but it wouldn't be the first time. Personally I would go with the Jamis because it's made of steel and not aluminum which fatigues and if it gets bent just a little it's toast. Sure the steel bike will be a bit heavier but not by much, and it will last a lifetime, if not yours then someone elses.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, if all other things (especially fit and ride comfort) are equal, pick the one that looks the best. Remember, you will get at least 1mph faster ride averages if you pick a red bike. That's science. 

Seriously, though, if it were me, I'd probably go with the Jamis because you likely won't see as many of them out on the road.

Post a pic once you decide and buy.


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

For the money...you can't go wrong with a Trek 1.1.


----------



## vitgor (Apr 10, 2015)

1000 Dollar for the Madone 2.1? This would be a great price, it's in my local LBS for 1300.


----------



## pierretong (Apr 7, 2015)

I just looked back at this and noticed some of the other responses. I think I'm going to get the Jamis Quest Elite (just going to the shop and test riding it one more time this weekend before pulling the trigger on buying it)

I'll be back with pictures once I do buy it! Thanks for your help! (It was pretty much a tie between the 2.1 and Quest but the I liked the shop that sold the Quest better)


----------



## vitgor (Apr 10, 2015)

I might also choose a bike based on the shop. In my case it would be the Madone 2.1 and the guys in the Trek shop were without attitude, didn't put any pressure on me but took a lot of time. They also offer basic tune ups for life (of the bike).

Was the Madone 2.1 price tag in your shop 1000$? This might make me more confident to ask for a rebate


----------



## pierretong (Apr 7, 2015)

Unfortunately the Madone 2.1 was a promotional pricing and that has already expired (back up to the normal price of $1320). I probably could have bought it at $1000 but I didn't want to make a quick decision on a bike if I was going to spend $1000 on it.


----------



## pierretong (Apr 7, 2015)

I do have a follow up question - with a $1300-1800 bike, would you use it for regular errand rides as well (say if I wanted to bike to work or downtown or to the store etc...)? I'm not sure if Raleigh, NC has a bike theft problem but I do work in a sketchy part of town and my work place doesn't have bike storage so it'd be locked outside (in my parking lot, not on the street but still outside). I have a U-Lock and lock it properly using the Sheldon Brown rear triangle method but am still unsure whether it would be a good idea to use this as an all-purpose bike or to keep a beater bike or my $400-500 Sirrus. Any thoughts?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pierretong said:


> keep a beater bike or my $400-500 Sirrus. Any thoughts?


Do this. I wouldn't leave a new bike unattended in a 'sketchy' part of town, locked or otherwise. 

BTW, if the Jamis suites your intended uses, fits your anatomy and you like the shop, go with it. It's a very nice choice, IMHO.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

pierretong said:


> I just looked back at this and noticed some of the other responses. I think I'm going to get the Jamis Quest Elite (just going to the shop and test riding it one more time this weekend before pulling the trigger on buying it)
> 
> I'll be back with pictures once I do buy it! Thanks for your help! (It was pretty much a tie between the 2.1 and Quest but the I liked the shop that sold the Quest better)


Congratulations on the new bike. At least you already had a bike, so you could take your time. 

GH


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

pierretong said:


> I do have a follow up question - with a $1300-1800 bike, would you use it for regular errand rides as well (say if I wanted to bike to work or downtown or to the store etc...)? I'm not sure if Raleigh, NC has a bike theft problem but I do work in a sketchy part of town and my work place doesn't have bike storage so it'd be locked outside (in my parking lot, not on the street but still outside). I have a U-Lock and lock it properly using the Sheldon Brown rear triangle method but am still unsure whether it would be a good idea to use this as an all-purpose bike or to keep a beater bike or my $400-500 Sirrus. Any thoughts?


I think Sheldon Brown is 100% right on and it's what I recommend people to do on forums as well. When you park a bike locked up outside a accomplished thief can snag the bike in less than 3 minutes no matter how good of a lock you buy, and lock companies insurance coverage is a total waste of time because to get the money you have to jump through one impossible hoop after another, not even Kryptonite would tell Bicycle Mag how much they paid out in claims over the years, why? because the number was embarrassing small. So it's better to buy a $45 lock and lock up a $200 bike than to buy a $150 lock to lock up a $2,000 bike only to find it gone. Even if the bike doesn't get stolen it's not uncommon to come back to the bike to find parts missing! Or vandalized.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

No bike parked outside is safe, not only from thieves, but they get rained on a lot. My one and only totally new bike that I've ever bought in my life was stolen off my back porch (locked, of course). 

A cheap, "beater" bike can be as fun and comfortable as an expensive bike so go that route for your commute.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Camilo said:


> No bike parked outside is safe, not only from thieves, but they get rained on a lot. My one and only totally new bike that I've ever bought in my life was stolen off my back porch (locked, of course).
> 
> A cheap, "beater" bike can be as fun and comfortable as an expensive bike so go that route for your commute.


1999% agree, but he wants a new bike for whatever reason.


----------



## crbeals (Oct 3, 2012)

froze said:


> I think Sheldon Brown is 100% right on and it's what I recommend people to do on forums as well. When you park a bike locked up outside a accomplished thief can snag the bike in less than 3 minutes no matter how good of a lock you buy, and lock companies insurance coverage is a total waste of time because to get the money you have to jump through one impossible hoop after another, not even Kryptonite would tell Bicycle Mag how much they paid out in claims over the years, why? because the number was embarrassing small. So it's better to buy a $45 lock and lock up a $200 bike than to buy a $150 lock to lock up a $2,000 bike only to find it gone. Even if the bike doesn't get stolen it's not uncommon to come back to the bike to find parts missing! Or vandalized.


Seriously F*&^ Kryptonite. I had my bike stolen with one of their best U-Locks on it. Smashed the key part open with I'm guessing an auger bit. I took a picture and emailed it to Kryptonite. TFB was pretty much their reply. I know anything can get stolen but was expecting a bit better reply than that. Never get my money again. Also I use two locks now. I know it can still get stolen, just have to make someone else's bike unfortunately look easier to steal.


----------



## pierretong (Apr 7, 2015)

just to follow back up: ended up getting a Surly Pacer! I've ridden it a few times and I love it


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

pierretong said:


> just to follow back up: ended up getting a Surly Pacer! I've ridden it a few times and I love it
> View attachment 306166


Interesting choice, I like it, it has Shimano 105 components which is nearly bullet proof, the Cane Creek 40 is a fantastic headset which later (if needed) can easily be internally converted to a 110, it has a more laid back riding style which will be more comfortable on the long rides...yeah, I like your choice. Congrats on a well thought out purchase.

The only upgrades I would do, when the time occurs (meaning at wear out), is the cables to Dura Ace 9000, rear derailleur to Ultegra, upgrade the Cane Creek headset to have the 110 internals (cheaper than buying a new complete 110). Changing the cables to Dura Ace 9000 will surprise you as to how much better the levers feel when engaging the brakes and derailleurs. Saddle is always something that is a personal thing, the current saddle may be ok for you or may not be ok, so try it and see how it feels.

The website didn't mention the pedals, but a good pedal to consider at some point in the future is the Speedplay with stainless spindles instead of cromoly which can rust or titanium which isn't necessary. These pedals are easy to get in and out of plus can be easily greased by the user by using a Speedplay grease gun and injecting the grease into the grease port. SpeedPlays also have no moving parts (other than the bearings of course) and thus less mechanical issues. SpeedPlay makes road and mountain bike pedals, is you plan on riding and walking the Frogs are fantastic pedal, I use them on my road and touring bike.


----------



## pierretong (Apr 7, 2015)

The bike shop just threw on some cheap pedals for me - it works fine for me for now but I'll probably upgrade that at some point. You're right about the saddle - I figured I'll give it a couple weeks to see how I like it before figuring if I need to change it out.


----------

